
The hard truths of climate change – by the numbers - rblion
https://www.nature.com/immersive/d41586-019-02711-4
======
remotecool
The US is only 15% of total emissions. Even if we had 0 emissions, countries
like China and India would still be ruining the planet.

The problem is that many ideas for curbing climate change will destroy the
economy and other countries will just use that to their advantage, not caring
about it at all, only to seize power.

This is why the Paris Accords need to have punishments involved for countries
that pollute the planet with excess CO2 emissions.

~~~
diggan
That's not what the article says. In the article, US is second biggest co2
producer. if US had 0 emissions, that would make a big difference! Obviously,
if China had 0 emissions, it would make a bigger difference, but India is 4th
in this list, so shifting blame to China and India seems wrong and seeing
their emissions and say "US having zero emissions wouldn't make a difference"
seems defeatist.

Also, don't think this is a "they do, so I can also do" but rather what can
we/you do to improve whatever would help.

> The problem is that many ideas for curbing climate change will destroy the
> economy

Seems if your economy is depending on screwing the planet, probably it would
be best for everyone if it did get destroyed. On one hand: working economy /
broken planet and on the other hand: broken economy / working planet. I sure
know what I would prefer.

~~~
remotecool
Like I said, we need to have everyone working together. The planet doesn't
care about fairness and China, India, and many other countries will continue
to pollute unless they suffer some sort of consequence.

You would rather have poverty, death, and destruction now instead of coming up
with a solution later? This is what would happen if we wiped out fossil fuels
now.

...And countries like China wouldn't follow the same rules and their economy
would be just fine.

I don't think I would want to live in your world.

